# Green/yellow Lediard's Morning Call Bitters



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Again,
 As I was about to say before my hands hit the wrong key, here is a favorite bitters of mine. Its a real green/yellow (you can't see it, but there is a lot more yellow) Lediard's Morning Call bitters. Its pontiled with a double collared applied lip, strong embossing and thousands of bubbles in the glass.
 I bought it from a guy who was selling his brother's collection (he passed away). It needed to be tumbled badly, so I picked it up for a good price.
 I realized that it had to be a favorite bottle because I sold off most of my bitters
 Stinger.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is  a picture of the front of the bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## bearswede (Oct 22, 2006)

Stinger...

  It appears to be the piker of the famly... Still, $400 ain't sneezin' material!!

  Nice bottle...

  Ron


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Ron,
 Thanks for your comments and apprasial.
 My bitters barrels, cabins, queens, etc. sold for a lot more than this Lediards. I guess I  always liked the color and it was so messed up when I bought it. I put a lot of sweat equity into making it near mint. Thank the Lord that I didn't pay much for it because I had never bought one before.
 Your right about $400.00 isn't sneezing material, but its also not worth the trouble of selling either. Hope my kids like it.
 Stinger


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Stinger

  Love that Lediard's bottle. Was it dug locally here in Hawaii? I am amazed at the amount of mainland bottles found here in the islands.I guess the plantation managers brought them over on ships during the early years.

  Are you having trouble finding Big Island bottles? I went around the antique shops last week and could not find anything good. The only thing I could find are the common stuff. I had a collector come over to my house and buy all of my better dups because he couldn't find anything around town. I hope to a collectibles show in January or February of next year. I'll let you know more when I get a place and time confirmed.

  Rick


----------



## capsoda (Oct 23, 2006)

Good lookin bottle Stinger. Beutiful bottle. I can see why you kept it.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 23, 2006)

Howsit Rick,
 I bought that from a local who was selling what was left of his his brother's  collection. His brother passed away from cancer and left a few bottles for him to sell, most had been already sold. 
 This one was really a mess, even for being a dug bottle. But  no cracks, chips, etc. so I made a low ball offer and he was happy with it.
 I ended up hand sanding a lot of the case wear out with glass sand paper, cutting with 600 grit oxide on the inside, then 1,000 grit on the outside, 1,200 grit on both sides, then final polish.
 Please, don't tell me that there is shortage of local bottles.
 I just picked up two Hawaiian crown top sodas. There both in good condition, but I have no idea what there worth or how common they are. One is embossed SPRING/SODA WATER WORKS CO/ WALALUA OAHU with a flower on the base. Its actually has some crudness to it. The other is a MAUI/SODA WORKS in an arch with a W on the base. It has a few bubbles. Both were given to me because I bought two Hawaiian bottles and they ended up both broken in shipping. The sellers also gave me a very nice St.Louis pontiled soda.
 That would be great if you could have a collector's Show and Sale. If you need some help let me know.
 My wife sold over a $1,000.00 worth of bottles on the evil ebay over the weekend. She got stiffed for the whole amount. I hate that website.
 I think I'll try and post them on this site a chance on some bottles.
 Aloha Ahi Ahi,
 Pono


----------

